# Flounder action heating up with low tides



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

With light winds and extreme low tides the last few nights, the flounder have bee easy to find, and water has been very clear. There are lots of flounder out there right now, and February looks to be excellent for gigging this year.

*1/28/2017 - Double Trip*
I had the John C. group of 4 onboard for the first trip tonight, conditions were nice with West wind at 5-10mph, low tides, and cold temps in the 40's. We got on the fish fast tonight gigging 7 in the first 15 minutes. Things slowed down a little, and after making a couple moves we found the rest of our fish in deeper water near dropoffs on sand and mud bottom. We ended with a 20 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by 8:15pm.

For the second trip of the night, I had the Chris S. group of 2, leaving the dock at 9:45pm. We found the fish to be holding even deeper, and much harder to see on the late trip. Most were buried deep in mud, trying to stay warm with the rapidly dropping temps on the flats. We ended with a 10 flounder limit plus 3 black drum by 11:15pm.

Gigging will remain good for the rest of Spring/Summer, so get your trip booked while I still have plenty of open dates (February is filling fast).

*Upcoming open dates:
January: 30, 31
February: 1, 3-8, 11-16, 25-28.*

Visit my Facebook page for daily reports and pictures.

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, Texas
Flounder Gigging Trips
361-229-6053
www.nightstalkerguideservice.com


----------

